# graded crushed rock



## lucia84

Hola,¿me podeis ayudar con la traducción?

These ponds will be lined with graded crushed rock, rolled to a smooth finish.

Muchas gracias


----------



## frida-nc

Demasiado tarde, pero puedo intentar:  piedra triturada y nivelada, alisada con un rodillo.

Espero que ayude a alguien.


----------



## DWO

Mi intento: _piedra partida graduada, rolada (o redondeada) para un acabado suave._
Las piedras se separan por su granulometría (el tamaño del grano, por ej., 20mm).


----------



## frida-nc

Desgraciadamente este término confunde mucho.

Main Entry: *2grade*
Function:  _verb_ 
Inflected Form(s): *grad·ed*; *grad·ing*
Date: 1659
_transitive verb_ *1 a* *:* to arrange in grades *:* sort *b* *:* to arrange in a scale or series *c* *:* to assign to a grade or assign a grade to
*2* *:* to level off to a smooth horizontal or sloping surface


Está relacionado con el sustantivo y verbo "grade" (WR English Only page)
*2 **grade* (sustantivo)
_the gradient of a slope or road or other surface; "the road had a steep grade"  _
*
4 **grade* (verbo)
_level to the right gradient

_A road grader es una *niveladora* o *motoniveladora *http://www.sapiensman.com/ESDictionary/G/Technical_vocabulary_Spanish(G6).htm


----------



## Sergio Campo

Sí, realmente este término confunde mucho y si bien es cierto que "to grade" quiere decir, en una de sus acepciones, "nivelar" o "explanar", "graded" aquí tiene el sentido que DWO sugiere: "graduada" o "clasificada", refiriendose a la granulometría del material.

Graded crushed rock podría traducirse por piedra de machaqueo graduada (o clasificada)

http://books.google.com/books?id=FE...&resnum=1&ved=0CBIQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## DWO

Lo que no me cierra en la frase es que si es una especificación técnica, debería decir el diámetro del árido, por ej.: "piedra partida diámetro 20mm,..." y si es sólo una descripción de una inmobiliaria, no especificaría tanto.
Me parece mejor la acotación de Sergio y poner "clasificada", porque la verdad es que acá, por lo menos, no se usa "graduada", sino como puse en el ejemplo.

Dependiendo de cada país, podrá ser *"piedra partida/triturada/de machaqueo clasificada, ..."* ¿Qué opinan?


----------



## Sergio Campo

En realidad, graduado o clasificado no se refiere a que el material sea de un tamaño específico único. Quiere decir que la distribución de tamaños cumpla ciertos requisitos, que haya un cierto porcentaje de partículas de cada tamaño, lo que ayuda para que la mezcla resultante se compacte sin dejar excesivos huecos y tenga una capacidad portante superior a las mezclas de aridos sin clasificar, en las que los tamaños no cumplen ninguna distribución determinada. Creo que clasificada o graduada se pueden utilizar un poco indistintamente. me parece bien tu sugerencia de traducción.


----------



## frida-nc

All very nice, but *it still must be graded (i.e., leveled) before it can be rolled. 
Rolling is  not done for leveling, it is done for compaction.

*Muy bien, pero tiene que ser nivelado antes de ser aplanado con el rodillo.
El rodillo no aplana, es para compactar.

He dado, con intención, la acepción que entendemos, en inglés, por esta palabra.


----------



## Sergio Campo

Frida, the point is not if it must be graded (i.e., leveled) or not before rolling. What I am trying to say is that the term "graded" here refers to requirements in granulometry for the crushed stone, not to the action of leveling it. I do not understand very well what you mean when you say: "He dado, con intención, la acepción que entendemos, en inglés, por esta palabra.". As you surely know, there is more than just one meaning for this word in english, and to me (and not only to me, apparently), the meaning here is not leveling.

Would you please care to read the note under fig. 3.23 in this reference:

http://tinyurl.com/38sxdz4

or, even better, the definition, in english for "graded crushed stone" in this document:

http://tinyurl.com/39cy2wf


----------



## Sergio Campo

Two more references, maybe more explanatory:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Construction_aggregate
http://www.burdetts.com.au/wwwroot/crushedrocks.htm


----------



## DWO

Coincido con Sergio.


----------



## frida-nc

Bien, gracias por los enlaces.
Explican el uso en este caso.
Saludos.


----------

